# Question about Etrex HC



## Robert Warnock (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought this GPS because of the high sensitivity antenna. It will lock on anywhere, in the thickest cover.  I took it out last night to take it hunting this morning.  I hadn't used it since turkey season.  I was just powering it up and checking it out and all of my Waypoints are gone.  Everything else is fine just my waypoints that I entered are missing.  When I open the waypoints icon, I get a "not found" message.  Have I accidently deleted them or is there a way to recover them.  It is probably pretty obvious by now that I am not very technology savy, so any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks


----------

